# Networking FMA Clubs



## arnisandyz (Jun 20, 2003)

Dont know if this exists somewhere else on this forum, but what do you guys think about a comprehensive list of FMA clubs who are open to vistors coming in and sharing?  Reason I bring this up, I was just on vacation in the Midwest and had the privledge of being a guest at a local Kenpo/FMA school.  It was great training not only because they were a good club, but I was really itching to train and take a break from my vacation.  Kaith, maybe you could put this somewhere on the site other than a forum for quick reference?


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice idea.  My contact information is on the URL below my signature.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 20, 2003)

I forgot, my location is Melbourne, Florida
www.fcamelbourne.com

But rather than having to go through this form and look through everyones profile or whatever, wouldn't it be cool to have a database or a list that said like

New York

Arnis club 1
Arnis club 2
Arnis club 3

Florida

Arnis club 1
Arnis club 2
Arnis club 3

not only would it give a quick reference, but also serve as a visual of the FMA clubs across the world who are a part of Martial Talk.

How bout it Kaith?  Put Cthulhu on it man!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 20, 2003)

We have something in the works. 

I'm way behind on rolling out the new stuff.

I think this expands on it though, so I'll look into it. 

V.Good idea!


----------

